# Rate These Reddit Slayers



## SHARK (Jan 3, 2019)

@BeautifulBones these guys mog you?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 3, 2019)

Number 6 must be the nigger @BeautifulBones irl


----------



## Heirio (Jan 3, 2019)

a strong 8.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

Heirio said:


> View attachment 10634
> 
> 
> a strong 8.


Holy fucking shit I've never seen ratings as bluepilled as this ... It's .... It's like they're being sarcastic


----------



## Heirio (Jan 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Holy fucking shit I've never seen ratings as bluepilled as this ... It's .... It's like they're being sarcastic


reddit is so bluepilled its painful






"It seems like you aren't great on confidence"  It's literally just a picture of his face, how could you tell he isn't confident? Right....

"Most Importantly, smile!" 

6/10 btw.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 4, 2019)

They all mog me


----------



## TeaGuy (Jan 4, 2019)

Heirio said:


> reddit is so bluepilled its painful
> 
> View attachment 10635
> 
> ...


ugly = low in confidence basically


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 4, 2019)

Heirio said:


> reddit is so bluepilled its painful
> 
> View attachment 10635
> 
> ...


fucking 6/10, he looks like a Minecraft skin of Elon Musk


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 4, 2019)

Over for all of them.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 4, 2019)

All of them actually do mog me. It's ogre.


----------



## Coping (Jan 4, 2019)

Ratings are such bullshit tbh, you’re either ugly, average aka nothing special to look at or good looking. Ultimately the only thing that matters is how women and people in general react to you irl


----------



## dodt (Jan 4, 2019)

Heirio said:


> View attachment 10634
> 
> 
> a strong 8.


That guy is the epitome of what I will call a Cuck, with capitalization.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 4, 2019)

Guy 3 is literally


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 4, 2019)

The smallest among us have more testosterone than all of those combined.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Guy 3 is literally


Yep,and guy 1,2,4,5,6,7,8 as well.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 4, 2019)

Heirio said:


> reddit is so bluepilled its painful
> 
> View attachment 10635
> 
> ...


The amount of virtue signalling over there is INSANE


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> They all mog me
> 
> View attachment 10636


Finally, the Swamp King himself has been revealed. Now I know who's asking me to pay him to rate me


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Finally, the Swamp King himself has been revealed. Now I know who's asking me to pay him to rate me


Lol. That is a fake pic, bro, but you probably know this.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Lol. That is a fake pic, bro, but you probably know this.


Yes, but it's waaay too similar to the real him.


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 4, 2019)

If they only knew how ogre it is.


----------



## Jaded (Jan 4, 2019)

Why do they all have such punchable faces? Lmao


----------



## Insomniac (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## dodt (Jan 4, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>



Are those soy cuckboys being sarcastic about themselves and their cuck appearance, or it is the case that other people are mocking that sort of bearded cucks? How do they call themselves then?


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 4, 2019)

Most of the mog me


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 4, 2019)

Dann they all look soy af


----------



## SHARK (Jan 4, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Dann they all look soy af





dodt said:


> Are those soy cuckboys being sarcastic about themselves and their cuck appearance, or it is the case that other people are mocking that sort of bearded cucks? How do they call themselves then?





Jaded said:


> Why do they all have such punchable faces? Lmao





RedPilledStemcel said:


> Guy 3 is literally



WTF! Why are you guys so toxic? Ugh. Ultimately its confidence that gets girls. Girls are emotional creatures NOT visual at all. Who hurt you?

Keep being hateful and toxic, it gives me less competition with le ladies.


----------



## FuckMyLife (Jan 4, 2019)

/10 all of them


----------



## Phad (Jan 4, 2019)

damn i got a switch and a beard just like those guys fuckk


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 4, 2019)

They mog me


----------



## SHARK (Jan 4, 2019)

Phad said:


> damn i got a switch and a beard just like those guys fuckk


That sucks. Throw away the switch at least.


Vanillestorms said:


> They mog me


Does eggman mog you?


----------



## Phad (Jan 4, 2019)

SHARK said:


> That sucks. Throw away the switch at least.
> 
> Does eggman mog you?


i bought it while i was high and ngl waste of 400$. it’s lit made for soyboys


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 4, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Most of the mog me


I refuse to belive that you have a lower test level than these soylords, especially as an 18 year old male.


----------



## Vipercel (Jan 4, 2019)

JFL what in the everloving fuck is wrong with the 5th guy's face he looks like a literal catfish


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

And I thought I had a aspie Stare


----------



## Nibba (Jan 4, 2019)

Mog time inzels






I'm what u would call a "Chad". My wifey and I love to laugh at you pathetic weasels with her bf laquarias. Toodles losers ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 10724
> 
> 
> And I thought I had a aspie Stare





Its the second worst stare ive ever seen.


Nibba said:


> Mog time inzels
> 
> View attachment 10725
> 
> ...


My wife even gave me a switch as a present after my vasectomy shes the best


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 4, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I refuse to belive that you have a lower test level than these soylords, especially as an 18 year old male.



My test levels are probabaly fine. They just mog me facially


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 4, 2019)

The fuck is up with the 5th guy? LOL!


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 4, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 10726
> 
> Its the second worst stare ive ever seen.
> 
> My wife even gave me a switch as a present after my vasectomy shes the best


Is my stare the worst?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Is my stare the worst?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Does eggman mog you?


It’s debatable.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 6, 2019)

if ur truly redpilled you would know these guus mog every deathnik shitskim by default so yeah they mog me into oblivion
if ur truly redpilled you would know these guus mog every deathnik shitskim by default so yeah they mog me into oblivion


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 6, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> if ur truly redpilled you would know these guus mog every deathnik shitskim by default so yeah they mog me into oblivion
> if ur truly redpilled you would know these guus mog every deathnik shitskim by default so yeah they mog me into oblivion


False. These guys are on another level of unattractive.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 6, 2019)

Soy / 10


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2019)

/10


----------

